# Troublesome Rashaad Carruth to Southern Miss



## UKfan4Life

Former UK Wildcat Rashaad Carruth will be playing for Southern Miss next season. He got kicked out of UK for being a troublemaker, stubborn, and out of control. He was also kicked out of Oklahoma. I never thought I'd see the day he'd go back to Division I college basketball. :krazy: 

Link 

_Southern Mississippi and new coach Larry Eustachy are expected to gain guard Rashaad Carruth of Kentucky/Oklahoma/Indian Hills CC, Iowa; and forward Shakiem Mitchell of Globe Tech CC, NY._


----------



## Hollis

> Southern Mississippi and new coach *Larry Eustachy* are expected to gain guard *Rashaad Carruth*


Ah, the irony.


----------



## Priest

lol..man i hope he gets his head on straight..cant he realize he has talent to be something...wwut a idiot


----------



## Cycloneandy

He plays not to far from where I live... Sounds as though he has got his head on straight... Indian Hills is a JUCO basketball factory.. Southern Miss should take a chance on this kid... What do they have to lose.


----------



## Standens2

*Any relation?*

This guy any relation to Rae Carruth, formerly of the Carolina Panthers? I think we all know what happened to that guy...


----------



## HKF

No relation. I hope he can turn his life around.

I remember when Carruth, Imari Sawyer and Smush Parker all had Puma ads when they were in HS on TV and billboards. They all ended up having problems. 

I like to call it the Puma curse.


----------



## Priest

a long with brian woodward, lavell blanchard.....


----------



## KJay

what ever happen to SAwyer?


----------



## Cycloneandy

Sawyer enrolled at Iowa State.. Never made it to Campus.. He played a little for Orv Solloman at DMACC JC... Grades were his problem......

He was supposed to arrive the same time as Jerome Harper.


----------

